

Blade Runner will prove invincible - rl1987
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/09/blade-runner-will-prove-invincible.html

======
owenjones
Moving to see talent recognize talent like this.

Speaking on stagnation and inbreeding in a genre ( sci-fi specifically, ) it's
hard to think of anything that hasn't cribbed extensively from either Blade
Runner or Aliens since their respective releases...

Phillip would be proud and ashamed at the same time.

------
teilo
I would have expected a harangue by Dick regarding how thoroughly the movie
trashed the setting and premise of the book. This only increases my respect
for him.

